# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Мой сайтик

## Leksus

Ну сайт как бы идет как развлекательный... вот ссылка http://leksus.clan.su/ 
Жду ваших ответов.

----------


## Leksus

Проблемма заключаеться в том что несмотря на достаточную стабильность серверов  с онлайном явные проблемы сайт раскручивался и раскручиваеться сейчас, тоесть заходы посетителей есть в достаточном количестве но... зашли и вышли  до регистрации дело доходит очень редко.Хотелось бы услышать мнение людей со стороны. Чево именно нехватает ? что стоит изменить улучшить ? Любые советы будь они по дизайну либо по содержанию приму с признательностью.

----------


## Troffi

Лично моё мнение. Когда я зашел на сайт, раздражающее воздействие произвела анимация и реклама сверху. Я сам зашел и вышел.
Второе, на что я обратил внимание - это плохочитаемые новости, на них даже глаза не останавливаются. Просто пробегают и не замечают.
P.s. Я не пытаюсь сказать, что у тебя плохой или ещё какой-то сайт, я пытаюсь помочь.

----------


## Leksus

Troffi, почему ты говоришь что не читаемые новостиИ? В чем именно это сказываетсяИ?

----------


## Troffi

Понимаешь блоки с ораньжевым текстом смещённые немного влево похожи на маленькие рекламные блоки. Ведь тёмно-ораньжевй цвет на сайте практически не используется, поэтому и думаешь, что это откуда-то из вне. Привыкаешь не сразу.
Кстати, а что значит "ЕЕ" в шапке страницы?

----------


## Leksus

Troffi, скажем такты попалв то время когда я менял дизайн...и получилось что сначала я поменял на самый первый дизайн....ну короче сейчас все стоит.... можешь еще разок посмотреть!!!

----------

